

Ask HN: How about we have a way to mark wrongfully linkdead accounts for revival - lilsunnybee

Visiting HN i&#x27;ve had the showdead option on for quite a while now, and often come across insightful, meaningful linkdead account posts, who seem to have been wrongfully killed by a trigger-happy algorithm.<p>I was wondering if just for linkdead accounts or comments, we could have a link or button to mark that account for review by a moderator and for possible revival.<p>It&#x27;s a real shame when good comments and posts are invisible to most HN participants and visitors, and we really should have an easy, hassle-free way to fix this.
======
brudgers
The 'feature request' link at the bottom of the page is the appropriate place
to make this kind of suggestion.

